# Worst Pocket Camp Update?



## Emolga59 (Oct 27, 2019)

The Gulliver update broke my systems. I was so sad about the outcome. What about you guys?


----------



## WynterFrost (Oct 27, 2019)

Literally everyone hated it so much and complained that they're in the process of 'improving' it again


----------



## lexy_ (Oct 29, 2019)

in a couple month, we will have a new gulliver system but yeah this mechanic is awfull


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 29, 2019)

Gulliver update, hands down


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2019)

At least make the new Gulliver update in November.

I'm saving my Villager and Pals islands until then. The Sparkle Stones go for Happy Homeroom, not Gulliver.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Stopped playing the game after the fortune cookie addiction.


----------

